# Clinical Trial Modifiers



## mmorningstarcpc (Feb 12, 2009)

I know for clinical trials you use modifiers Q1/Q0 for routine services claims. Does anyone use these for anesthesia and what are your results, do you get paid? In the CMS guidance it says use them for routine services related to clinical trials. I guess I want it in writing that it includes anesthesia and cant find it specifically. Thanks for your help!


----------



## jdrueppel (Feb 17, 2009)

Sorry, we don't bill clinical trials to payers.  On the rare occasion that we are involved in a clinical trial we bill the surgeon who has, in advance, negotiated a set fee with us.  The surgeon pays us from the funds he/she receives from the study for the clinical trial.

Julie, CPC


----------

